# AUSTRIA | Base Tunnels Compilation



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

*AUSTRIA | Base Tunnels Compilation*

*Koralm Tunnel:*

Length 32.9 km
2 single-track tunnels
Vmax 250 km/h
~ 10 km tunnel evacuated so far
Operational 2023











Eastern portal:


















Part of the new Koralm Railway HSL, the Koralm Tunnel is goingt to connect the two federal state capitals Graz and Klagenfurt. Reducing the current travel time (~3 hours) to less than one hour.

Official project site: http://www.oebb.at/infrastruktur/de...Pontebbanaachse_Suedbahn/Koralmbahn/index.jsp

*Semmering Base Tunnel:*

Length 27.3 km
2 single-track tunnels
Vmax 230 km/h
Operational 2024










Semmering Base Tunnel is a project originating in the 1980s, but due to legal issues between the two federal states Lower Austria and Styria on the one hand, Lower Austria and the federal gov in Vienna on the other hand, the project was dead until last year, when constructions started for good. It will replace the old Semmering Railway, which is the oldest mountain railway worldwide and curvature radius of only 190 m.

Official project site: http://www.oebb.at/infrastruktur/de...ntebbanaachse_Suedbahn/Semmering_Basistunnel/

*Brenner Base Tunnel:*

Length 55 km (64 km with the Innsbruck bypass)
2 single-track tunnels
Vmax 250 km/h



















There are weekly updates about the construction progress of the Brenner Base Tunnel available at http://www.bbt-se.com/en/project/construction-progress/


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded (Apr 25, 2006)

^^
Thanks for sharing! Nice page! kay:
Maybe someone should open a dedicated thread about the BBT?  The Gotthard Base Tunnel has one, too. :naughty:

BTW: Isn´t the actual tunnel going to be 55 km long? I´m confused because on the main BBT page there is the following information: 



> The Brenner Base Tunnel is a horizontal railway line running through the Alps; a railway line for the future. The Brenner Base Tunnel is the main element of the new Brenner railway from Munich to Verona. *At 64 km, it is the longest underground railway connection in the world*, a pioneering work of engineering and it will markedly improve passenger travel and freight transport through the heart of Europe.


^^
Someone from Alptransit (GBT) should write a polite e-mail to his colleagues at BBT to correct this typo. :troll:


----------



## StuZealand (May 13, 2011)

^^

It's only longer than the Gotthard Base Tunnel because they've added the total length of the BBT onto the length of the Inntal tunnel, which the BBT will connect with.

Still, it's a very impressive project that I look forward to hearing more about as it's built. The projected 2026 opening is a bloody long time away!


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

The combination of the BBT and Inntal tunnel will be longer than the GBT, but the BBT alone will be 2 km shorter.

The BBT will also be shallower than the GBT: around 1600 m versus around 2300 m.

As for the dedicated thread, I propose to split these last messages and create a new thread comprising also the Koralm tunnel and the Semmering base tunnel (just like the Gotthard base tunnel thread has been used to talk about the Lötschberg and Ceneri base tunnels).


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

Coccodrillo said:


> The combination of the BBT and Inntal tunnel will be longer than the GBT, but the BBT alone will be 2 km shorter.
> 
> The BBT will also be shallower than the GBT: around 1600 m versus around 2300 m.


If the new Axentunnel is build the total underground length of the Gotthard route will be 75 km...


----------



## StuZealand (May 13, 2011)

Coccodrillo said:


> As for the dedicated thread, I propose to split these last messages and create a new thread comprising also the Koralm tunnel and the Semmering base tunnel (just like the Gotthard base tunnel thread has been used to talk about the Lötschberg and Ceneri base tunnels).


Sounds like a good idea. What would you call the thread? Something like "The Brenner/Koralm/Semmering base tunnels thread" ?


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

K_ said:


> If the new Axentunnel is build the total underground length of the Gotthard route will be 75 km...


If it will be ever built: there are no concrete plans for it as for now.



StuZealand said:


> Sounds like a good idea. What would you call the thread? Something like "The Brenner/Koralm/Semmering base tunnels thread" ?


Maybe. It's up to the rail mod (Svartmetall) to choose the title.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Would be about time, since 2.5 are already under construction.


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded (Apr 25, 2006)

What about these thread titles:

*AUSTRIA | Brenner- (55km/64km) / Koralm- (32,9km) / Semmering- (27,3km) Base Tunnels 

SWITZERLAND | Gotthard- (57km) / Lötschberg- (34,6km) / Ceneri- (15,4km) Base Tunnels*


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ A little long and clumsy given the multiple tunnels. Let me see how things go. I will leave this as a preliminary title to fit with the other threads for now.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Updated the first post a little.


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded (Apr 25, 2006)

^^
Well done! kay: 
However you could name the Koralm Tunnel as Koralm Base Tunnel, too.
It looks better with three Base Tunnels u/c at once D) and according to the German wikipedia it is indeed a base tunnel:



> Der Koralmtunnel ist das Kernstück der in Bau befindlichen Koralmbahn Graz–Klagenfurt. Er soll als *Basistunnel* die Koralpe durchqueren und den Bereich um Deutschlandsberg mit dem Lavanttal verbinden und 2022 in Betrieb gehen.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

For some reason it is not called Koralm Base Tunnel, despite being a base tunnel.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent and informative updates.

By the way, if anyone feels a particular project or set of projects is worthy of its own thread, please start the thread and ask me to move posts there (if they are easily accessible). I cannot follow every thread in all the forums I moderate, so I might miss worthy threads like this, so please let me know. 

Credit to you guys.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

KingNick said:


> For some reason it is not called Koralm Base Tunnel, despite being a base tunnel.


There is no top tunnel... but Brenner has no top tunnel either.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

KingNick said:


> For some reason it is not called Koralm Base Tunnel, despite being a base tunnel.


The existing tunnels with "Base" in their name in Switzerland have that adjective because they complement a summit tunnel (Hauenstein, Furka, Zimmerberg, Lötschberg, Gotthard, Ceneri), while the Vereina and Simplon tunnels are not called "base tunnels" even if they are (at least at one portal) at the lowest possible point in their quite flat valley (there are no higher tunnels through the same pass).

So according to that logic the BBT shouldn't be called "base tunnel" (as the existing Brenner line doesn't have a summit tunnel), but it is just to make it comparable to the other new long tunnels to the public.

While the Koralm railway doesn't replace (or complement) an existing railway: it follows a new path.

The Semmering base tunnel is usually abbreviated as SBT, the Koralm tunnel as KAT.

Still according to the initial Swiss logic, the new 33 km Guanjiao tunnel in China should be called "Guanjiao base tunnel", and the proposed main tunnel of the Lyon-Turin line should be called "Fréjus base tunnel".


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't like getting into the fine print of nomenclature (like endless debates of "is this a subway or a commuter rail?").

This being said, the general idea I got from calling a tunnel as "base" is that it has a design that allows crossing a mountain ridge seamlessly for any train that is fit to run the rest of the route on both sides (roughly same speed, roughly same grade, no tight curves, no helpers needed for freight trains etc.)


----------



## owenaee (May 16, 2013)

the length of the Inntal tunnel, which the BBT will connect with.


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Coccodrillo said:


> The existing tunnels with "Base" in their name in Switzerland (...)


However both the Brenner and Semmering tunnels will "replace" (sort of) the existing lines across the pass so technically still cut through the pass at its base (meaning connecting the valleys directly with the lowest incline possible). Same is true for the Koralm tunnel.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

The Simplon tunnel is at the base of its valley at Brig, too, but it is not called "base tunnel" because there is no other tunnel above it. It's just a matter of definition.

It is not a recent concept: the 8,1 km Hauenstein Basistunnel opened in 1916 to complement the Hauenstein Scheiteltunnel opened in 1858.



owenaee said:


> the length of the Inntal tunnel, which the BBT will connect with.


I don't see any images.

Is that a question?

Anyway, the Inntaltunnel is 12,7 km long but the the tracks connecting the two will start inside both tunnels, in other words a train using both the Inntal and the BBT tunnels will not run entirely through them. And it seems there will be an underground junction to the south, too, in a cut&cover part of the BBT (the main tubes will be for through trains, the junction will be used for trains stopping in Franzensfeste/Fortezza and going to the Puster/Pusteria valley.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Innsbruck_bypass


----------



## StuZealand (May 13, 2011)

In New Zealand, we don't call tunnels 'base tunnels', but the Rimutaka tunnel would meet the definition of a base tunnel:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rimutaka_Tunnel

Also I think the Kaimai tunnel would:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaimai_Tunnel

Both these tunnels pass more or less through the base of their respective mountain ranges.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Is it already known what bridges over Drau and Mur will look like on the Koralm Railway? (or this thread is only about tunnels?)


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

To my knowledge there will be no bridge over the Mur, but one Drau crossing:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ I thought it would be more special. You're right, there will be no bridge over the Mur (I looked at the approximate map in the first post), but there should be two bridges over the Drau.


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded (Apr 25, 2006)

thun said:


> However both the Brenner and Semmering tunnels will "replace" (sort of) the existing lines across the pass so technically still cut through the pass at its base (meaning connecting the valleys directly with the lowest incline possible). Same is true for the Koralm tunnel.


^^
And that´s why the Koralm Tunnel schould be renamed into Koralm Base Tunnel in the first post of this thread. 
Unfortunately I don´t know how to force KingNick to do that.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Official name is Koralmtunnel.


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

Verso said:


> ^^ I thought it would be more special. You're right, there will be no bridge over the Mur (I looked at the approximate map in the first post), but there should be two bridges over the Drau.


The 2nd bridge will be the "Jauntalbrücke". 

The Koralmbahn will cross the Drau at the same place, where the current railway line St. Paul - Bleiburg (opened only in the 1960ies) now crosses the Drau.
Parts (at least the pylons) of the existing 420m long 95m high bridge will be also used for the Koralmbahn.

Photos of the existing Jauntal-bridge:
http://d2qq3nlndk9vv6.cloudfront.net/images_dynam/image_zoomed/jauntalbruecke07.jpg


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

KingNick said:


> *Koralm Tunnel:*
> Part of the new Koralm Railway HSL, the Koralm Tunnel is goingt to connect the two federal state capitals Graz and Klagenfurt. Reducing the current travel time (~3 hours) to less than one hour.




It should be added, that the main purpose of the Koralmbahn is not the improvement of the connection between Graz and Klagenfurt.

Together with the Semmering-tunnel it will form a new modern axis from Vienna to the South with shorter travel times from Vienna to Klagenfurt and Italy.

Of course it will be a big advantage also for Graz. Now Graz is basically a dead end in the railway network, as the line to Klagenfurt/Villach and Graz are splitting in Bruck/Mur. 
In the future trains from Vienna to Klagenfurt/Villach and beyond to Italy will run via Graz. This will also improve the Vienna/Graz-connection (more trains).



Current and future travel times (with Koralm-line and Semmering-tunnel):

Wien Meidling - Klagenfurt:
current 3h51 (one train per day: 3h46) 
future ~2h55 / ~2h30 (IC-service / accelerated express service with less stops)

Wien Meidling - Graz:
current 2h30
future ~2h00 / ~1h45

Graz - Klagenfurt:
future ~0h55 / ~0h45


Travel time Wien - Venezia could then be ~5h30, but that also depends on the train path in Italy. 
The 5h30 is based on 2hrs from Tarvisio BV to Venezia Santa Lucia, which I calculated with current infrastructure data (according to the fasciciolo linea of RFI), 2 intermediate stops (Udine, Venezia Mestre) and a buffer of 10%.


Nachalnik


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

As it is today the Italian railroad official do not seem very interested in border crossing trains. In fact they seem to do their outmost to ruin cross border passenger rail. I hope this is going to chance, the sooner the better.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Some more infos:

http://www.bmvit.gv.at/verkehr/eisenbahn/verfahren/bbt/index.html then Streckenpanung

For example, here http://www.bmvit.gv.at/verkehr/eisenbahn/verfahren/bbt/bbt3a/dokumente/D0118-02458.pdf (22 MB) the detailed path of the tunnel (note that the Pfitsch/Vizze access tunnel at km 39 will not be built, and the Mauls/Mules access tunnel modified to replace the Pfitsch one).

Something in Italian about the southern access to the BBT: http://www.ferroviabrennero.provincia.tn.it/video_informativi/ (very very far in the future)


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Some notes about the Italian section (I suggest to continue there, as the project is directly linked to the BBT and the Austrian works and as none of the projects along the Brenner axis would make sense alone, except the quadrupling of the Inntalbahn).



Coccodrillo said:


> Something in Italian about the southern access to the BBT: http://www.ferroviabrennero.provincia.tn.it/video_informativi/ (very very far in the future)


The base tunnel ends in Franzensfeste/Fortezza, from where the line would continue in a first phase to Waidbruck/Ponte Gardena, roughly this: https://maps.google.ch/maps?saddr=A...;FVb3xgIdUfKvAA&mra=dme&mrsp=0&sz=13&t=m&z=11 (it should open together with the BBT to reduce the ramp from 22 per mil to 12)

Another section would bypass Bozen/Bolzano: https://maps.google.ch/maps?saddr=A...;FXbvwwId5lysAA&mra=dme&mrsp=0&sz=12&t=m&z=12 (to reduce noise in the city and increase capacity in the city station and the flat junction of the line to Mals/Malles, note that between this and the previous section there is already a 13 km long, straight new tunnel built in the 1990s, so that there is little interest to duplicate it)

A third section would bypass Trento, but I doubt it will be built soon.

Then new tracks would fill the gaps between these new sections of line, but as this would mean 200 km (from the BBT to Verona) of new line nearly entirely in tunnel (as it is planned now), I sincerely doubt we will see it this century. I think the first section I described above will be built as without it the BBT looses a lot of its usefulness (this section will eliminate the need of bank engines pushing trains uphill), but I doubt the other sections will be built before 2050 (except maybe Bozen/Bolzano bypass, which is in a more advanced planning stage).


----------



## Zero Gravity (Dec 5, 2010)

I have noticed that a lot of regional trains running on the Südbahn (near vienna) are using the ÖBB 1044/1144, however, 2-3 years ago they were run exclusively by 1016/1116 locomotives. 
Can someone explain to me why that is? Did they reassign the Taurus locs to the railjet program?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ You should ask that in this thread.


----------



## Zero Gravity (Dec 5, 2010)

Verso said:


> ^^ You should ask that in this thread.


I had both threads open when I was typing that and I was so worried I'd post my question in the wrong thread :bash: hno: Sorry for that


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Koralmtunnel picture update from last Wednesday:





































Source: http://www.koralmtunnel.at/fotos.htm


----------



## Rayancito (Oct 18, 2012)

What about the german connection to the Lower In Valley Railway, what is the idea in that side?


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Germany wasn't able to come up with any plans so far. Much talking, no action at all.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

It's even worse than for the Gotthard northern access lines...

********

By the way, is there a link that shows how much has been bored, as is the case for AlpTransit?


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.bbt-se.com/en/project/construction-progress/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...brenner-base-tunnel-sections.html?channel=542
> 
> *Construction begins on Brenner tunnel sections*
> Monday, July 21, 2014
> ...


Wish them good luck:banana::banana::cheers::cheers:


----------



## StuZealand (May 13, 2011)

Anyone know what brand of TBM is being used?


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

KingNick said:


> There are weekly updates about the construction progress of the Brenner Base Tunnel available at http://www.bbt-se.com/en/project/construction-progress/
> 
> They seem to be nearing completion of the Adits ( access tunnels from the side)
> 
> Feb 2013.


May 2014.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Italy being an unreliable partner: I did not see this one coming... Renzi government apparently about to cut funding for the BBT under its Sblocca-Italia decree.

http://www.repubblica.it/economia/2...talia_nuovo_elenco_opere-93215074/?ref=HREA-1

If the project fails eventually, I sure hope our government and the EU charge Italy every cent we've invested in this project so far.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Projects like these usually do not fail, they merely take another decade or two longer.


----------



## SaberRider (Jul 29, 2014)

:cheers:


----------



## SaberRider (Jul 29, 2014)

StuZealand said:


> Anyone know what brand of TBM is being used?


i think herrenknecht


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

sponge_bob said:


> May 2014.


How did the middle tunnel at Mauls retreat so much?


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

^^ It is a mistake in the drawing.



KingNick said:


> Italy being an unreliable partner


It's exactly because of that, that I would not be worried: it is also possible that what was approved with this decree will not be built, but something not included will (including the BBT). And IMHO, the BBT hass good chances to be built, even if in Italy nothing is sure until it is done.

*******

Another video in English: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsbVQFREyvg


----------



## Tofnda (Aug 10, 2014)

there are no concrete plans for it as for now.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Construction for the largest lot awarded so far, a 9 km long emergency tunnel, commenced on thursday. Construction volume is € 380m and was awarded to STRABAG/Salini-Impregilo. The tunnel runs parallel to the already existing single-tube Innsbruck bypass.









(blue tube from Tulfes)

http://tirol.orf.at/news/stories/2669030/


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Could you please elaborate on the scheme you posted:

- This emergency tunnel (in blue, right?) is for the already existing Inntal tunnel. Is that right?
- Are those connecting tunnels (in purple) for trains bypassing Innsbruck? 
- What happens to the yellow tunnel after the works are completed? Will it serve for rescue?
- What is the order of works? First access tunnels (green), then exploration tunnel (yellow), then the main bore (red) and connecting tunnels (purple). Is that so? 

When is the digging of the main tunnel scheduled to start?


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

> - This emergency tunnel (in blue, right?) is for the already existing Inntal tunnel. Is that right?


Yes, because this tunnel is single-tube so far and is not equipped with an emergency tunnel.



> - Are those connecting tunnels (in purple) for trains bypassing Innsbruck?


Yes, they connect the Innsbruck bypass with the main tubes of the BBT.



> - What happens to the yellow tunnel after the works are completed? Will it serve for rescue?


Yes, and it will also serve as drainage.




> - What is the order of works? First access tunnels (green), then exploration tunnel (yellow), then the main bore (red) and connecting tunnels (purple). Is that so?


Purple tubes will be built in 2015, which also initiates the construction start for the main tunnel as said here: http://tvthek.orf.at/program/Tirol-...n-Groesstes-Baulos-Brennerbasistunnel/8462768 (online only for 7 days)


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks, that makes it pretty clear.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

No, the yellow tunnel will not be used as a safety tunnel as it runs some metres below the main tunnels without frequent links to them (it will have some connections with the rest of the tunnel system, but not every ~350 m as in the Channel Tunnel).


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Just checked again and you are right.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Italy has dedicated another € 570m for the BBT in the upcomping state budget.

http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/notizie/2014-10-22/alle-infrastrutture-altri-64-miliardi-063646.shtml


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

Video from a visit (in 2014) to the Koralmtunnel construction side by a friend of mine:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrvfemGRw6g


----------



## dan72 (Apr 26, 2012)

What will happen to the old semmering railway when the tunnel is finished will they close the whole route or keep bits opened for tourists?


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Regional train services will most likely continue the way it is today.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Coccodrillo said:


> I read that the are problems with appeals against the winner bid for the main works on the Austrian side of the BBT. Anyone knows how is the situation exactly?


The legal (procurement) battle for the main lot is over for a long time already. However, the winner of the main lot and BBT are at each others throats concerning cost claims. Contract termination is not off the table and that could delay the entire project for years.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Coccodrillo said:


> I read that the are problems with appeals against the winner bid for the main works on the Austrian side of the BBT. Anyone knows how is the situation exactly?


Now it made its way to the news as well:









Brenner Basistunnel könnten bis zu fünf Jahre Verzögerung drohen


Am Donnerstag tagt der Aufsichtsrat des Brenner Basistunnels, auf der Tagesordnung steht auch das Baulos H51 Pfons-Brenner.




kurier.at


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

It's official BBT SE terminated the contract with ARGE H51 Pfons-Brenner (PORR Bau GmbH, G. Hinteregger & Söhne Bau GmbH, Condotte S.p.A., Itinera S.p.A), which was tasked with building the largest strech on the Austrian side. Very bad news indeed - this will mean years of delays in a project characterized by delays and delays.









Brenner Basistunnel: Die BBT SE kündigt den Bauvertrag mit der ARGE H51 Pfons-Brenner


Der Vorstand der BBT SE wurde am 22. Oktober 2020 durch einstimmigen Beschluss des Aufsichtsrates dazu ermächtigt, den Vertrag mit der ARGE H51 Pfons-Brenner aufzulösen




www.ots.at


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

While I understand German pretty good, this link has just too much bureaucratic writing for me. Did I understand correctly that constructor did not use appropriate or strong enough material for tunnel inner lining and didn't want to make it better?


----------



## AlbertJP (Aug 28, 2018)

As I understand it, the previous project management prescribed 40cm linings in the tender, and the contractor is not cooperative when it comes to changing the plans. It is unclear from the article why these need to be replaced by stronger ones. To me, it sounds like the article is written for readers who already know what the problem with the lining is (and I don't.)



> Hauptgrund für die Vertragsauflösung sind die endgültige Leistungsverweigerung und Leistungsverzögerungen in mehreren zentralen vertraglichen Punkten, und der nunmehr eingetretene Vertrauensverlust der BBT SE in die ARGE H51.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks like it is off to court now. If the construction consortium _believes_ it is on 100% secure legal ground then they should keep working away.









PORR : Contract to build the Pfons-Brenner lot remains valid | MarketScreener


Vienna, 28.10.2020 - The withdrawal announced yesterday by BBT SE from the contract concluded on 28 March 2018 between the consortium H51 Pfons-Brenner and BBT SE to build the Pfons-Brenner lot... | December 28, 2022



www.marketscreener.com







> The withdrawal announced yesterday by BBT SE from the contract concluded on 28 March 2018 between the consortium H51 Pfons-Brenner and BBT SE to build the Pfons-Brenner lot of the Brenner Base Tunnel is plainly unlawful and therefore the contract remains valid. PORR AG will take every step necessary to protect its rights.
> 
> Brenner Base Tunnel SE (BBT SE) has announced its withdrawal from construction contract B0142 'on serious (important) grounds' in a letter dated 27 October 2020 and signed by BBT board members Martin Gradnitzer and Gilberto Cardola. The main reason given for withdrawing from the contract is the alleged 'performance refusal in connection with the tunnel's segment system'.


If they stop work they are almost admitting that the BBT has a case against them 



> Karl-Heinz Strauss, CEO of PORR AG: 'This unilateral termination of the contract is clearly illegal. The contract between consortium H51 and BBT SE is still valid, even in the event of a new contract being awarded'. Renowned university professor Dr. Andreas Kletečka came to the same conclusion when writing his legal opinion. This would have far-reaching consequences: 'In the event of an illegal termination, BBT would have to fulfil the contract with the consortium in any case and possibly also a second contract with a new contractor. BBT would not only have to pay for the loss of profits, but also cover all costs for the ongoing availability of the entire consortium workforce and its technology. This in itself may come to almost as much as the original contract sum', said Kletečka.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

This is a disaster... I guess Italians will continue tunneling as scheduled.


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

keber said:


> While I understand German pretty good, this link has just too much bureaucratic writing for me. Did I understand correctly that constructor did not use appropriate or strong enough material for tunnel inner lining and didn't want to make it better?


H51 revealed that there is a disagreement about the strength of the prefab tunnel concrete lining. BBT SE confirms but added that there are further problemes which it will not publish as they will be settled in courts. Anyhow it is a disaster.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

It all comes down to cost claims by H51.


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

As for the prefab concrete linings, H51 claims that BBT SE's tender was faulty. According to the tender 40cm thick prefab elements were asked for. However, H51 claims that 45cm thick ones are needed. BBT SE's response is that H51 won the tender based on the 40cm elements and only came forward with their claim of needing thicker linings after they had already begun. It is unclear whether BBT SE disputes the need for thicker elements altogether or not. Very confusing. We are only seeing the peak of the iceberg here. Problem is this not only the Austrian and Italian taxpayer's money they are dealing with (which in itself would already be bad enough), this is all of the European's tax money and a project of major importance.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Brenner Base Tunnel: BBT SE Terminates Construction Contract with ARGE H51 Pfons–Brenner - tunnel


As a practice-oriented, specialized technical journal, tunnel devotes itself to the planning and construction as well as research, technical equipment installation, maintenance and refurbishment of underground structures.




www.tunnel-online.info


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

A series of videos by ÖBB on the Semmering Base Tunnel:


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

Today, ten years ago, on 28 March 2011, the official opening ceremony for the Koralm Tunnel construction took place. By that time, (preliminary) works had already been going on for several years. Work on the actual tunnel began already on 20 March 2009.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

In the BBT, the three TBMs from the south are reaching the border, the one of the service tunnel is less than 3 km from it and those of the main tunnels around 6 km from their target. I wonder if it would be technically and legally possible to use these TBMs to continue boring a bit further north, but I doubt so.

While on the Austrian side most of the service tunnel has been bored, basically nothing has been done in the main tunnels (basically only the starting caverns of the TBMs and some other short sections have been bored).

I wonder if, at least, it will be possible to optimize track laying and construction of other railway equipment. I mean, they could start from the south and continue track laying also on the Austrian side as soon as possible.

Meanwhile, in Germany the chosen option for the new line has been chosen, and it involves around 5+12+13 km of tunneling. On the southern side the contract for a new line with 15+6 km of tunnels has been signed, and another section with around 10 km of tunnels should follow. That's 156 km of tunnels from Rosenheim to Bozen/Bolzano, quite impressive. And I am not counting the tunnels designed as "urgent" from there to Verona, likely another 20 km. And then there are some other tunnels planned, but these are unlikely to be built before half a century.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks like the countries involved are really keen on making this crossing of the Alps faster than via Switzerland and the Gotthard base tunnel. I wonder how long will it take to travel from Munich to Verona when the all is built.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Are there any maps of proposed or even confirmed layouts from Rosenheim to Bolzano (or even München to Verona)?


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

Because it was mentioned by Coccodrillo, I'll post this clip here about the Brenner Nordzulauf (Brenner Northern Access)


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ Any deadline for completion so far? 2059? 2115?


----------



## Josp64 (Jan 17, 2017)

Quite nice video, no question, but I will certainly not experience the realization of this access route to the already completed austrian section from the Innsbruck bypass to Kufstein, if you have seen what our northern neighbours can afford or better not afford in terms of the expansion of the railway infrastructure....In any case, the fact is that a large part of the access route to the BBT in the Austrian section has been in operation for years, while the Germans who have only now found the routes decades ago are really embarrassing!


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

The environmental impact study of the Franzensfeste (southern BBT portal)-Waidbruck section shows all details of the project:






Quadruplicamento della linea Verona-Fortezza di accesso Sud alla galleria di base del Brennero sull'asse ferroviario Monaco-Verona - Documentazione - Valutazioni e Autorizzazioni Ambientali - VAS - VIA - AIA







va.minambiente.it










Quadruplicamento della linea Verona-Fortezza di accesso Sud alla galleria di base del Brennero sull'asse ferroviario Monaco-Verona - Info - Valutazioni e Autorizzazioni Ambientali - VAS - VIA - AIA







va.minambiente.it





Look for "Corografia generale su cartografia", 25 MB each, for details, or this file for a global view (13 MB):



https://va.minambiente.it/File/Documento/151394



In this file you can see that the line has an underground junction at the northern end of the Schalders tunnel, each going to a different part of Franzensfeste station. To the south, the line is designed to allow an extension of the Waidbruck tunnel in future.

This section has been financed and works have been assigned to contractors, so construction can start. It includes two tunnels, 15 and 6 km long (Schalders and Waidbruck). South of Waidbruck the 13 km Schlerntunnel has already been opened in 1994 replacing the original railway, and a second tunnel parallel to this one is not considered urgent. But as said the project of the Waidbrucktunnel considers this option.

Planning of other sections is less advanced.

Bozen's bypass will be around 15 km long and be located east of the city, but I haven't found any map. I know that it will start in an underground junction which has already been built in the 4 km Kardaun tunnel (which is the one in the link below). Another junction will allow in a far future to connect the Waidbruck-New Schlern tunnel to Bozen's bypass.









OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org





I know that with a map everything would be much more clear, as there are many underground junctions, parallel tunnels, linked tunnels, and describing them isn't easy.

This is the Trento-Roveredo bypass, 36 km of which 32 in tunnels. In addition to the bypass (which has no stations) it is planned to put in a tunnel also the section through Trento, including the passenger station. To do so, a temporary station should be built north of the city. The second links is related to projects for the Valsugana railway, a regional branch line out of Trento.



https://www.lavocedeltrentino.it/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/Intervento_ing._Macello_-_circonvallazione_Trento.pdf





https://www.lavocedeltrentino.it/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/Intervento_Ing._Colaneri_-_Ferrovia_della_Valsugana.pdf



Finally, other works are planend near Verona, and again I haven't found anything about them. I think they involve a ~10 km section of new line and modifications to the junctions with other lines in the area and with the Quadrante Europa intermodal terminal.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Braillard (Jul 31, 2010)

rheintram said:


> DB already announced that 2040 is a "best case scenario" - anything before 2045 is thus probably unrealistic. Also costs are estimated to be up to 7.2 billion Euros, with 1 billion for the Austrian section and the rest for the German section. Detailed planning will take until 2024, after which the German parliament will have to give the final go-ahead. There is still some resistance in the region (Bavaria) and only FDP, SPD and the Greens in the regional parliament fully endorsed the plans.
> 
> Btw. I now did some research and read that the initial planning scenario for this link was 230 kph top speed and mixed traffic, with the vast majority being cargo trains. However, the planning scenario also included three fast passenger trains per day per direction, without any intermediary stop between Munich and Innsbruck. The vast majority of passenger trains, according to this scenario, will remain on the existing line.


A basistunnel direttissima Innsbruck - München (with a north entrance by Wolfrathausen perhaps) might be better suited to Europe’s future needs but that’s just a dream, with the current political climate in Germany towards infrastructures…


----------

